# 1992 Maxima brake conversion



## maxente (Feb 23, 2008)

The drums on the back have some issues. It's probably the spring that keeps the brake shoes apart. It makes this terrible noise when braking. I think they don't hit the braking surface evenly. After taking it out and inspecting it, it works fine for a while and then again. Is it worth it to get a conversion kit to disc brakes or should I get a new braking assembly for the drum?


----------



## MyGreenMax94 (Dec 17, 2005)

maxente said:


> The drums on the back have some issues. It's probably the spring that keeps the brake shoes apart. It makes this terrible noise when braking. I think they don't hit the braking surface evenly. After taking it out and inspecting it, it works fine for a while and then again. Is it worth it to get a conversion kit to disc brakes or should I get a new braking assembly for the drum?


To complete a rear disk swap, You will need to find a junkyard SE 3rd gen maxima and remove the entire rear wheel/strut housing assemblies from the car. The disk brake assemblies will not simply transfer over to your drum strut/wheel assembly.

You will also need to remove the entire emergency brake cable assembly from the donor disk brake car, the brake cables from a drum brake system will not mount up to the disk brake calipers.


In summary...lots of work to convert...less work to simply replace the worn parts on your drum system..


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

converting to disc is less work than replacing the rear struts. no gland nut to mess with.


----------

